# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Исторические нелепости!

## Justin

10 место: Bank of America первоначально назывался Bank of Italy. Он был образован в 1904 году неким Амадео Джанини для поддержки иммигрантов из Италии. 

9 место: Название города Алма-Ата не имеет ничего общего со словом «Ата», то есть «отец». Оно происходит от названия «Алматы» (Яблочное). Так называлось село, на месте которого возник город Верный. Именно так изначально назывался город Алматы. 

8 место: Город Месилла в штате Нью-Мексико с 1848 по 1853 год переходил от одной страны к другой по 5 раз на неделе. Река Рио-Гранде, являющаяся естественной границей между США и Мексикой, так часто меняла свое русло, что жителям Месиллы приходилось платить налоги обоим государствам.

7 место: В 1938 году журнал Time назвал человеком года Адольфа Гитлера. В этот же год будущий диктатор захватил командование немецкой армией со всеми известными последствиями.

6 место: Первая бомба, сброшенная союзниками на Берлин, которая должна была деморализовать его защитников, убила только слона в городском зоопарке.
5 место: В 1920-е годы на территории Советского Союза действовала летная школа для немецких пилотов. Она располагалась в Липецке под названием Четвертой эскадрильи авиационной части Красного Воздушного Флота. Ее окончило около 180 немецких летчиков. 

4 место: В католической Италии, в которой педофилия считается страшнейшим грехом, сто лет назад выдавали замуж маленьких девочек. Только в 1892 году возраст, разрешенный для замужества у девушек, был поднят (!) до 12 лет.

3 место: С 1307 по 1377 год Римский Папа находился не в Риме, а во французском Авиньоне, из-за спора о том, где находится сердце Римской империи. В 1378 году папа Григорий XI вернул «трон» обратно в Рим.

2 место: Вы не найдете в списке пап Римских папы Иоанна XXIII. Он был вычеркнут из истории понтификата. Его настоящее имя — Балтазар Косса. Он был пиратом и разорял берега Испании, Италии и Северной Африки в XIV веке. При этом, самые богатые трофеи ему приносил грабеж христианских церквей. Позднее Коссе довелось выполнять тайные поручения нескольких пап: в частности, он самолично пытал и казнил кардиналов, обвиненных в заговоре. В благодарность за эти заслуги самого Коссу возвели в кардинальский сан. 

1 место: Папа Римский Иоанн VIII был… женщиной. Ее разоблачили только, когда она начала рожать прямо в соборе.

----------

